
Monetize your Gmail inbox with 21.co - oskarth
https://medium.com/@21/monetize-your-gmail-inbox-with-21-co-ec1f9687956d
======
philiphodgen
This is the individual equivalent of a website paywall. We all know how much
happiness paywalls engender.

I know what my response will be when I get my first 21.co bounce message:
"Congratulations. You have declared yourself irrelevant."

